# 1971 pontiac lemans quarter panels?



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

hi, i hoping someone can help me with some info, im looking for 2 quarter panel skins for a 1971 lemans im, restoring , does anyone know who would sell these, i found one place but they wanted $1000 for shipping, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Did you try OPGI and Performance Years? I don't know what their shipping charges would be for where ever you are.


----------

